# my build thread



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Here's the deal, I have decided to reorganize my photobucket account so I figured the best bet would be to start a new thread, mods feel free to delete my old one.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I got a few things that need finishing so I thought I would take care of them before I start something new. Up first is my old school 70 impala. Duplicolor metalspeks silver and blue with a pearl purple clear.

















phil


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the color on the top


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks ky, I'm thinking about turning the front tires straight and laying out the rear. Theres not much left to do, foil the side trim, front/rear window, and build the engine.

Next up is a replica of my first ride, 84 regal. The person I bought it from added the T-type hood and rear spoiler to it. It had two pumps, 4 batts, 2 switches and some 14" buick rally's with 185/75/14 whitewalls. I want to build it just like the real one, two tone dull brown and silver, charcoal colored hood and spoiler. I was given a set of rims from the 70 wildcat but they are chrome and mine looked like these here









I'm thinking the easiest way to duplicate them would be to strip them, spray them with a dull aluminum and carefully paint the centers. I wish I had a pic of the really one but the were destroyed buy a flooded basement.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Impala looks bad ass. I like the colors!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 8 2010, 03:24 AM~16223328
> *That Impala looks bad ass. I like the colors!
> *


thanks man. I know all I have right now is talk but I'm still trying to organize my bucket, but I am off saturday so I wanna try to finish the impala. there is a small blemish in the roof from bouncing around in the box but I'll just live with it. The rest of the clear is to smooth for me to mess with it.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

it would look cool draggin the ass...can the blemish in the top not be buffed out?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 10:11 AM~16224155
> *it would look cool draggin the ass...can the blemish in the top not be buffed out?
> *


I've tryed but I think smething might have rubbed on it. I'm gonna see if I can't wetsand it with some 2000 grit, its about the size of a pencil ereaser


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Alright, here's my first completion. I need a better bulb, right now I'm using a compact flourecent. Anyway, here's my old school flaked out 70 impala.

















































phil


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

THATS SICK! NICE WORK PHIL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

its hard to see in these pics but there is a pearl purple on there


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

That is still my favorite of your builds pics do not do that car justice


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by That 79_@Jan 9 2010, 07:25 PM~16238645
> *That is still my favorite of your builds pics do not do that car justice
> *


I need a better light when I take pics, I even tried using the flash but it didn't help


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

look great phil can`t wait to see the regal


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just started on the regal. Got the first rim painted









I think this is the stance I will be going with









phil


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 9 2010, 06:23 PM~16239149
> *Just started on the regal. Got the first rim painted
> 
> 
> ...


  those wheels look good


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks, just gotta do the other 4 now


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

other 4? u adding a 5th wheel?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

the rims were given to me by old low&slo, there was five, my real ride actually had a black steel rim for a spare but I figure why let this one go to waste


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

damn this is a thin body. since I don't have any pics of the real car left I had to open the trunk and build the setup.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

my last update for the night, been going since 4pm friday and I need some sleep. 
wheels are done and the stance is locked down









general idea of the trunk layout. pumps were actually black, the spare was a stock sized 205/75/14 tire.









phil


----------



## CHAPARRO64 (Sep 18, 2007)

NICE FROM THE BIG O


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE START PHIL. CONGRATS, YOUR 60 IS N SCALE AUTO , NNL COVERAGE. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks man, I haven't touched it since sunday, been working all week. Looking forward to getting back on it saturday after the MAMA meeting while I watch the Ravens game


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Call it pure coincidence or sheer luck but I bought this kit from ken hamilton off another board last week, and I picked up the mag at today's MAMA meeting. Now I make no guarantee's that I can pull off the paint job but I'm sure ass hell gonna try


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 9 2010, 04:21 PM~16237732
> *Alright, here's my first completion. I need a better bulb, right now I'm using a compact flourecent. Anyway, here's my old school flaked out 70 impala.
> 
> 
> ...


im digging this ride.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds bro!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

nice build homie


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

last for tonight I beat and off to bed. This kit deffinately shows it age (circa '87), lots of tedious little fit issues but I'll make it work.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been away from the bench for far too long. I got the trunk jambed up, getting ready to tackle some hinges. This will be a simple build so I hope to have it done in time for NNL East.










phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

last update before I'm off to bed. Trunk is now hinged.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

was up man...love the 70...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

should be asleep but I got the bug to build. Found a pic (not my ride but a dead ringer)








added the vinyl top and trim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

fresh paint. color is dupli-color GM light brair


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here's a mockup from the feb MAMA meeting









and here's the silver base


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

looks killer bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

sprayed the hood and trunk charcoal. now the body is done, just needs the top and foil.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

one last update tonight as off to foil. I don't have much in the parts box in the area of 1/25 scale 3.8L engine parts so I made do with an air cleaner and a cut down intake from an old amt 64 impala.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 22 2010, 01:52 AM~16958163
> *:wave:
> *


whats up darkside? I've meant to put up some new pics but I haven't done much lately, been pullin extra hours at for for NNL East. I have been foiling the regal though. The rockers are done as well as the grill and front bumper. Still gotta do the back bumper and drip rail moldings. I'm hoping to do that saturday and maybe spray the purple panels on the tbird.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

This one is almost done. Top has been painted, just need to foil the vinyl trim a light dirtying and final assembly, I hope to have it finished Saturday night, minus tags unless I get this damn printer to work.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well I doubt the t-bird will be finished in time for NNL, paint job is a lot more involved than I expected, I hope to at least have the two colors layed down. In the mean time I dug this out to finish. Just need to clear and polish the hood, foil and engine/chassis work. I'm thinking it will look nice and old school layed out as low as I can get it on some 520s. Its a metallic red from duplicolor but I forget what the name is, I sprayed this like 3 years ago.


----------



## LOWRIDING_805 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

The regal is DONE. This was loosely based on my first car, and I'd say its 85% accurate. The only difference being the hydraulics never worked (I didn't know anything about solenoids or charging batteries), the exhaust was non-existant beyond the cat, and it needs to be a little dirtier. If it it looks flawed it was intentional, trust me.
Only thing left to do is I want to add in a hood prop for display purposes. Damn I wish I still had pics of the 1:1.
















































And I need to print out my original plate for the back


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

78 monte quick build, either straight candy paint or I may mask off some very thin lines to follow the body contours. "Killer Cans" manderine orange over metalcast silver base.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.

































phil


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2010, 11:10 PM~17155393
> *Bel Air is done. This is one shity kit, but its amt so go figure. I couldn't find and knockoffs so I used the chrome caps from the injector manifold. not the best but its done and on the shelf.
> 
> 
> ...


I BUILT ONE TOO....NOT THE GREATEST KIT LIKE YOU SAID BUT I LIKE HOW YOU MADE THE AZZ SIT ON THE GROUND


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good homie.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks guys, I think tuesday I'll start packing em up for Jersey


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work on the regal and 57


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Monte looks clean bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like the 57 and the monte looks good to


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work on that Bel Air, and the Monte looks sick...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 12 2010, 10:39 AM~17165946
> *Just a quick build. Candy manderine orange over silver flake base.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 12 2010, 02:08 PM~17169235
> *Very nice
> *


X2!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 12 2010, 03:19 PM~17169853
> *X2!
> *



X3


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Better pics, I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

gonna use the 66 to update the 69, then later the remaining 66 and 69 parts will come together just so I don't waste anything.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@May 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17641870
> *Better pics, I still need a rear tag that will read "STRT KNG"
> 
> 
> ...


_*TTT :biggrin: *_


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

:wave: hi ms Patti, up early I see


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

rivi is pissing me of so I put it to the side for now. 64 impala, going for a late 70s-ish s street cruiser.
scratch built hijacker air shocks

















once assembled I believe the front will sit a little higher









can rule the streets with out a 409, not using this exact motor but it will have bob dudek
aluminum valve covers. 









gonna be duplicolor metallic maroon over a gold base. sounds wierd but I tried it on scrap and I like the color outcome.

phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I wasn't happy with the old shocks so I built some new ones, their a little taller.










better ride height


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jun 19 2010, 04:31 AM~17830541
> *I wasn't happy with the old shocks so I built some new ones, their a little taller.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thinking about changing up the wheels, either gonna use these pirated from a 67 gtx kit or a better set of rallies from a 69 camaro kit


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, per the advice of others I dug through my spare tires. building mostly lowriders I don't have too many muscle kits but heres what I found, firestone F70/15 fronts and goodyear L60/15 rears, the best I can don the rear are about 3/32" taller


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Thought I'd share a couple future projects.

First up is based on a local cruiser I have seen round my way. Its painted pearl white with a salmon colored factory interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes.









Second is an early style lowrider, chrome five spoke rims with thin whites, Not sure if the newer pegasus 5.20s will fit the era or not, maybe some smaller diameter tires with hand painted thin whites perhaps.









I have a third kit that will eventually be built as a modern style lowrider.

Phil


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All three will be killer, bro!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Real car is painted pearl white with a salmon colored button tuck interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes. Gonna use the custom catalina interior. It has a 409 but mostly stock under the hood and real clean. Just painted on Saturday, still needs to be cleared.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 18 2010, 12:36 AM~18072791
> *Real car is painted pearl white with a salmon colored button tuck  interior, fat whites and red steelies with chrome beauty rings and lake pipes. Gonna use the custom catalina interior. It has a 409 but mostly stock under the hood and real clean. Just painted on Saturday, still needs to be cleared.
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooo..... Cant wait bro! :wow: :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got a little work in tonight, engine is nearly complete, just gotta paint the air cleaner.

















trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps









phil


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

trim rings and lugnuts are painted, not sure yet what to do about the chrome bullet center caps









bullet center caps will be on the way monday.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

suspension is installed, wheels installed, and now ready to start the interior. Still gotta wetsand the body and repaint and clear the hood, fell on the ground when I cleared it so its being stripped. This will be the final ride height.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

been ninja hear for a second..this guy is bad...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 1 2010, 03:06 AM~18197558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got some exhaust work done, painted after pics were taken


















phil


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

62 is looking good bro


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice bends on that brass


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

exsaust is lookin good phil :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

started polishing










and thanks to 716 LAYIN LOW the wheels are done, might touch up the trim rings


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just finished waxing with Mequires cleaner wax, when I get some more bench time I follow up with deep crystal wax, followed by swirl-X then foil it.


















phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

interior is done shy of clearing the dashboard


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I have finished all the waxing finally, the body has been washed of all wax residue and is now ready for foil. 


















I tried to capture the green pearl in a video but I don't think it shows too well.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm in the home stretch now. Just gotta foil and install glass then its on to final assembly.


























phil


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 19 2010, 04:45 AM~18350500
> *.
> 
> 
> ...


It's lookin' good bro ! That interior really sets the look of it off.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

95% completed, taken at today's club meeting, curteousy of Lyle


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

lookin good bro!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

62 impala is done, gonna get outdoor shots tomorrow


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 27 2010, 04:53 AM~18418666
> *62 impala is done, gonna get outdoor shots tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here she is, just needs tags. duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a clean 62 ,homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Aug 21 2010, 06:58 PM~18370882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this is a nice build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks guys, means a lot


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 01:16 PM~18427457
> *here she is, just needs tags. duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats clllleeeaaaannnnn Phil!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

here she is, just needs tags. duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.









































[/quote]
 VERY NICE


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Next project on the bench, hoping to be finished in time for NNL Nationals. Not gonna go too crazy just nice and clean. This is my inspiration "Born in East L.A."


























I'm feeling testors purplicous with all chrome 1109s, possible chrome spokes and purple dishes.

phil


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 07:03 PM~18429354
> *Next project on the bench, hoping to be finished in time for NNL Nationals. Not gonna go too crazy just nice and clean. This is my inspiration "Born in East L.A."
> 
> 
> ...


HELL yeah!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 01:16 PM~18427457
> *here she is, just needs tags. duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Phil. Nice and TRaKable.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 28 2010, 02:12 PM~18427964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Phil this build is beautiful ! That color really pops in the sun !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 07:03 PM~18429354
> *Next project on the bench, hoping to be finished in time for NNL Nationals. Not gonna go too crazy just nice and clean. This is my inspiration "Born in East L.A."
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got paint on the g-house, only name that seems to fit this one is "Hollywood Player"


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 28 2010, 10:16 AM~18427457
> *here she is, just needs tags. duplicolor pearl white with a green flake top coat. A little bit of a different build style for me but I like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT WORK,IT LOOKS SOO REAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 4 2010, 03:21 AM~18484420
> *..........."Hollywood Player"............
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:verdena\'>*..........."Hollywood Player"............*</span>

I see you bro ! That is gonna be sick, that color is flashin' ! keep us posted bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That 76 gonna be sick!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

having issues with photobucket right now so had to temporarily use a different host.
Cleared on Tuesday afternoon, added a little BMF "silver leafing"


























phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Update time, gonna be a curbside car, I don't like how outdated this it is.

Ride height









Waxed out









Started the grill, tried to use plastic strip but it was to thick, so I'm using spare photoetch sprues


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Alright fellas, I'm at a standstill right now. I can't decide if it looks better laid on the frame or with the nose up in the air. Whatcha guys think?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Some outdoor progress shots.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

what I spent the day doing, getting it ready for a local show my car club is holding next weekend.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Sep 25 2010, 03:30 PM~18659892
> *Some outdoor progress shots.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Phil, the g house looks bad ass layed out like that.... And the Linc looks nice with the new wheels on there...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finished this one just in time for the show next weekend, I give you "Hollywood Player"


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

messing around with wheel ideas for a future project
caddy sumbreros

















stocks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The G House is bad ass bro... You did a great job on it....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Started this one close to 3 years ago, and as of 3:00 this morning I got the bug to pull off the shelf. Picked up some modelhaus tires in toledo but can't decide which to use. T110 in the front and T170 in the rear. I used a 64 impala interior and chassis to update this old girl. I'm thinking a slight forward rake with some bellflower style exhaust pipes


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

man that is some sweet work going on in here. Love the sombreros on the future project.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I felt the need to add extra flakes to the roof.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 16 2010, 02:28 AM~18825269
> *Started this one close to 3 years ago, and as of 3:00 this morning I got the bug to pull off the shelf. Picked up some modelhaus tires in toledo but can't decide which to use. T110 in the front and T170 in the rear. I used a 64 impala interior and chassis to update this old girl. I'm thinking a slight forward rake with some bellflower style exhaust pipes
> 
> 
> ...



get her done phil and front tires look the best on this


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Something else I've been toying around with for a year or so.
Removed the belly pans in favor of custom built ones.









laying frame









rims are 16", 21" tall with tires









Plan was originally for a lowrider with scratch built pumps and batteries. I kinda like these rims so I might change it up to air bags. Gonna build a four link rear. If I go hydraulics I will leave the rear end adjustable.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 17 2010, 12:21 AM~18830927
> *Something else I've been toying around with for a year or so.
> Removed the belly pans in favor of custom built ones.
> 
> ...


Nice project bro ! .......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That sick bro any colors picked out yet??


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

damn bro. Sweet work that extra flake is paying off as it looks sweet.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nice builds phil.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder+Oct 17 2010, 08:11 PM~18835214-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 17 2010, 12:30 PM~18832697
> *That sick bro any colors picked out yet??
> *


for the buick, I'm thinking about spraying a light coat of pearl over the red, for the 55 I'm thinking silver flake roof and either a lime green or manderin orange from killer cans paint line


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Started to fit the impala interior, I need to trim about 3/32" from the package tray.
Hopefully modelhaus offers glass for this one


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

found some ho motors and the bug bit me, not going for a hopper but a clean movement, if that makes sense.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got my ride height set this morning, maybe a hair higher in the back


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18886707
> *got my ride height set this morning, maybe a hair higher in the back
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jun 8 2010, 05:10 AM~17725097
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

yo phill i seen one of your models in the 2010 show cars mag today also i seen 2 of trends an a orange gto ive seen on here not sure who's that was candyblue's mabye? idk anyways congrats on the mag that was cool as shit today when i seen all of you guys in there! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Started to tinker on a 66 impala, not much done yet, hinged hood and trunk, engine started.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u got some nice builds dere... :thumbsup: keep up da good work. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

been building since I got home from work at 3am, thought I'd share before I go crash.

kit applied decals









loose fit, has since been completely flocked. currently stripping the chrome console

















gotta three wheel baby

















the body is almost ready for paint, just gotta add the trunk lip detail between the tallights


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Nice work phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just built a photo booth so I went out and took some pics today of older builds. It was a little cloudy but I still think they came out okay.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

There are more cars I want to photograph but it just got to dark to today, maybe on Tuesday if the weather is nice.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

more photo booth pics


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Sooo, I have spent the last few hours in autocad working out the design and started cutting some walls. Gonna be a slow build but I hope to have it done in time for NNL East in April, if not then Toledo. She's big, 24"x16"x10" (48'x32'x20'). Basic idea is a small hydro shop, lift and install bay on the left, and the right bay will have some fabrication tables.










the right side of the building will house a show room in the front and the rear will be storage on the first floor and the office up top. Still got a loooonnngggg way to go yet, not to mention money in styrene. Gonna have H columns, I beams and roof trusses, (roof will be removable but the trusses will remain)


































Phil


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Aug 7 2010, 04:28 PM~18252633
> *I have finished all the waxing finally, the body has been washed of all wax residue and is now ready for foil.
> 
> 
> ...


Use that "upclose" setting that most point and shoot cameras have. It usually is identified by a "tulip" flower icon, that setting works really well....try it Phil.


----------



## That 79 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice builds man! I can see the progression in your skill set. Pm sent btw


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

had our local build night tonight and got some work in. used rotors from an old nascar kit on the backs of the rims. can't see them from the outside but their backs have nice detail underneath. this is where the car sits out of the box










and this is where I would like it to be


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats gonna be sick!!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

sorry, progress has been slow going.
shaved firewall and recessed tunnel to acommidate that monster

















changed the rims out for some 18s or 19s with a little fatter rubber, wheels from a snap 77 monte with pegasus tires


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That a Gibson motor? Thats fuckin sick bro!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 01:31 AM~19646063
> *That a Gibson motor? Thats fuckin sick bro!!
> *


502 tpi alley rat. I kinda screwed up though, I have never painted resin and forgot you gotta soak it first.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 20 2011, 01:27 AM~19646012
> *sorry, progress has been slow going.
> shaved firewall and recessed tunnel to acommidate that monster
> 
> ...


thats men as hell.... :wow:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 01:40 AM~19646180
> *thats men as hell.... :wow:
> *


just wait till I work out the stance, gonna scratch up some bags and maybe do tubular rear trailing arms, want it to sit something like this










or maybe this


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

here's the stance


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 20 2011, 03:51 AM~19646872
> *here's the stance
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Did little tinkering, the rear wheels and tires were bugging the hell out of me. I found some bigger meats for the back, and after a little slicing the look good up under there. Also I moved the front back to stock height and put a skinnier tire up front to help contrast the rear. Which looks better,
up










or

down


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Down Phil. They will look good tucked! Makes it have more of a mean stance!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 20 2011, 02:01 AM~19646338
> *just wait till I work out the stance, gonna scratch up some bags and maybe do tubular rear trailing arms, want it to sit something like this
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa now thats wut im talkin about right there! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I agree put that shit down in the weeds!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Been tinkering tonight, got the stance set, turns out the stock rear suspension was perfect.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks bad ass!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 9 2011, 11:48 PM~19833344
> *Been tinkering tonight, got the stance set, turns out the stock rear suspension was perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it.. its cool to see muscle with a mean pose!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks fellas, just don't stick your head in the rear wheel well, the only tires I had that were meaty enough had to be sliced open leaving a 3/32" gap, long story short, beafy 15" tires need finessing to fit on an 18" rim, lol


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, the temp was nice but it was windy, no body painting done today but I did spray the chassis and detail the suspension.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Last one tonight, interior color, not sure the name, its an old can of plasti-kote, Toyota color I think, slightly darker than the flash makes it out to be.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good up in here bro!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I appreciate that fellas, been crazy the last few months, no time to build except 10 minutes here, half an hour there, ya know what I mean. Trying to make some time.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Dupli-color radiant silver, can't decide between racing stripes or maybe a slight flake top coat.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 24 2011, 02:19 AM~19947901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that's pretty sweet


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Ahhhhhh, paint fumes, couldn't stay asleep this morning so I took advantage of the nice weather here. Dupli-color brand GM lime green, gonna use the custom decals for the top of the car. Didn't take any pics but I removed the chrome hood strip so it wouldn't interfere with the decal.


























phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I didn't have enough lime left for the chassis and rather than go the all silver look I decided to mix it up with this color. For the suspension parts they will either be silver/chrome or gloss black, kinda leaning to the black so the cylinders and springs will show up better.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trying to see how the colors blend, I still gotta paint the interior pan, suspension is drying now, semi gloss black










Its gonna three wheel when done, but whats the point in a mock up without rims.










Redid the cylinders. Big thanks to Rick with scale dreams, the 1/2" hard line is perfect for chrome springs, gonna have to stock up on it in Jersey next month. 8" fronts on the right, 10" coil over rears on the left, not pictured are the straight pins for power balls.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

suspension is done, just gotta scratch up some extended up trailing arms


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trying to finish this one in time for nnl east, fresh clear so I can start to foil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

decals layed down, gonna give'm a few days to dry out. kinda bummed, I accidentally creased the trunk decal before application.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds are lookin good bro!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

good shot of the water drop design in the decal










trying like hell to capture the green flake, guess I'll have to get an outdoor shot


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

all foil is done, ready for final clear and waxing, just got finish up the engine bay and work out a trunk layout


















finished the foil on this one too, needs last clear and waxing and new bumpers from the haus


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good up in here Phil! I really like that Impala bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Need some input, I am using the old amt 63 impala as a donor for the wildcat, which seats look better? Drivers is the kits custom, passenger is revel 64.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got the final ride height set, I wanted it a little lower but that would have required me to grind down the mufflers, using the old amt 63 impala chassis


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

quick vids to capture the flakes


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 8 2011, 05:16 AM~20040538
> *suspension is done, just gotta scratch up some extended up trailing arms
> 
> 
> ...


I dont understand how work so tight.. can get so few reply's and comments? 
everything is looking really really clean and tight man.. i love the green on the 
impala.. and the wildcat is wild dogg..lol
its your call on the seats.. but i think the 64 fronts would fit better with the rest of the
cage..


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trunk layout on the 66, supplies are low right now so I decided to build custom covers for the batteries instead


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Got some bad ass work in here, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 18 2011, 01:50 AM~20119610
> *got the final ride height set, I wanted it a little lower but that would have required me to grind down the mufflers, using the old amt 63 impala chassis
> 
> 
> ...



this is dope! :h5: :werd:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 17 2011, 12:35 PM~20111752
> *all foil is done, ready for final clear and waxing, just got finish up the engine bay and work out a trunk layout
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats one of the best greens I've seen!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 22 2011, 12:58 PM~20151456
> *Damn thats one of the best greens I've seen!
> *


Agreed !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

spent the night waxing


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Some nice work going on in here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I need to stop by more often.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2011, 02:02 AM~20166888
> *spent the night waxing
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful bro !


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

paint is lookin real real good, what are you using for clear?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Thats dupli color straight from the can


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

nice, that is all i used before I switched to urethane, Its good stuff.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trunk was missing something so I added some hardlines










and then ran some line up to the front cylinders


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

almost forgot about the engine


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

You killin em Philly


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 28 2011, 07:01 PM~20203534
> *You killin em Philly
> *


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 18 2011, 12:08 AM~20119325
> *Need some input, I am using the old amt 63 impala as a donor for the wildcat, which seats look better? Drivers is the kits custom, passenger is revel 64.
> 
> 
> ...


the kits custom seat looks better. it flows better with the buttons and all. the 64 ss seat is too recognizable especially in a 63 interior they dont flow. just my honest opinion but what do i know :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

New Revell kit. Dupli-color GM lime green with multicolor flakes under final clear coat. Custom Decals by Franklin Ink, dark jewel green interior, pegasus 1109 wire wheels.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a nice impala bro. :0


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just finished after four years. New bumpers from modelhaus are on order. 1964 buick wildcat, supremes on modelhaus T110's, bellflower pipes in the rear, amt 63 impala interior, dupli-color metalspeks red and silver, topped with green flakes.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

started fooling with this one tonight, gonna be simple, thinking maybe a light blue or purple primer finish. Can't decide on wheels yet, tires are modelhaus T170's, with either:
1. caddy sumbrero's









2. 59 caddy caps









3. stock buick caps


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Got bored tonight and found some aluminum tube, started to scratch up a whammy tank setup.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Your doin some nice work man! An i reckon the first set of wheels.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here bro....


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks fellas


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 08:13 AM~20281574
> *Nice work in here bro....
> *


X2.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 10:13 AM~20281574
> *Nice work in here bro....
> *


 yeah it is ! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

can't have completed cars without tags


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Started back up on the 65 impala dubbed "Asphalt Scorcher" 95% complete, Ross Gibson 502 tpi alley rat. Car is about 75% done, gotta do the interior, foil, clear and polish.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I think I found myself a summer build, any ideas on a kit source for a nice LS2 and a T56?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Think I may have had a change of heart on the buick build, modelhaus wide whites and caddy sabers with bullets.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2011, 04:54 AM~20371087
> *I think I found myself a summer build, any ideas on a kit source for a nice LS2 and a T56?
> 
> 
> ...


by the way, doesn't someone make these rims?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 19 2011, 02:30 AM~20371128
> *by the way, doesn't someone make these rims?
> *


i think your right bro, they do look familiar!?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

ride height set, bellflowers set, although I may make them a bit longer so they extend past the bumper, not felling the color, supposed to be flat blue but comes out like a gloss that hasn't been cleared. gonna hit up the craft store today to find a better color.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

hit it with model masters Flat clear that shit turns any color no matter how gloss into flat


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got some supplies today and started to scratch build a frame for the 1/16 55.









plating them with thin sheet plastic for sturdiness, inside each rail at the joint is some aluminum rod









still got a long way to go yet, but I'm calling it for the night.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I think I will probably go the lowrider route with some pegasus 1/18 wires unless I can find some nicer 20-22" rims


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin bad ass Phil!!


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

You guys have any model cars that hop ??? if not , I'll see if i can post up a few of my knights image model hoppers.


----------



## KNIGHTS IMAGE C C (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh yea !! and they really do hop ......


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Been messing around with a 64 impala, not a hopper though. Using ho slot car motors, just looking for nice and smooth motions but I need to build a better chassis.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I decided on a color change, krylon satin burgandy. finally got the texture I was shooting for, its a little rough around the edges but thats the look I want.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

started on another 62 last week. the plan is for a circa 1968 look. I need to find just the right shade of a mocha brown for the body and the decide on either a white roof or silver flaked.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well its been a while hasn't it?

Painted of all things a ford color, light mocha frost by dupli-color

























paint has a very metallic aspect to it
[URL=http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/1lowriders/62impalaOS/?action=view&current=005.mp4]
[/URL]


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work bro!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

painted and mocked up at Tuesday nights meeting


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

caprice on dz said:


> by the way, doesn't someone make these rims?


I bought a set of these from Ebay. I'm workin' right now but send me a PM or something and I'll send the needed info tomorrow when I get home. There's also a version of them in the Revell '57 snap kit.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I bought a set of these from Ebay. I'm workin' right now but send me a PM or something and I'll send the needed info tomorrow when I get home. There's also a version of them in the Revell '57 snap kit.


Whats going on man. I picked up a set on ebay, but I won't be able to make Toledo this year so the project is on hold for a bit


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool. I would love to make Toledo for once in my lifetime but I'm gonna do good to make it to Atlanta.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

at todays local club meeting, suspension is finally in place, allthough now I have to figure out the exhaust


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

The hinges are a little tweaked on the door post from the door being pushed so far forward but that's for another day, but at least the ugliness is gone, a good wash and wetsand and I'm good to go till I get the money for new paint, probably the same color, its growing on me.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

We finally had a cold front move into maryland this week and this morning was perfect for laying clear. I got the foiling all done yesterday.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice color , is it spray can?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Very nice color , is it spray can?


yup Rust-oleum automotive touch-up ford mocha frost #ATU5019


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Koo ride bro (How did u get thos design on the monte)


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Finished up the engine a little bit ago


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

caprice on dz said:


> Finished up the engine a little bit ago


That's a super clean engine! nice work


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah mate, lookin ripe clean!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Finished the interior up, steering wheel is currently drying, decided to test fit some heater hoses, first time doing this on a model.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking good Big Phil!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good!! i think i may have to dive into an AMT 64 and go old school! those supremes from the 70 impy kit?! 520's from scaledreams?!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> lookin good!! i think i may have to dive into an AMT 64 and go old school! those supremes from the 70 impy kit?! 520's from scaledreams?!


yes to the 520's, the rims are deep offset american five spokes from modelhaus


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just finished waxing this one, a friend gave me this professional grade wax, kinda hard to get a good pic indoors, the clear only required mild wet sanding and this is just one 10 minute waxing.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Nearing the end of the road on this one, got the engine compartment all wired up tonight. All that's left is to install glass, paint headliner and final touches. I still need to find the header piece for between the bumper/grill, its here somewhere.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks good bro! really liking the colour, an as for an exhaust, cut it off before the diff!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Scratbuilt it from solder, going for a look from 1968, all the pics I saw show tailpipes under the bumper, I just tucked them up high in the arches to clear the axle


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Finally got it finished. All I have to do is black wash the grill and print out these plates.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Since the 62 is done I need to start on something new. Revel 58 impala. Going 60s customs, thinking a tail dragger 
with lake pipes, two tone metallic deep jewel green top with the body in metallic hampsted green. Kit wide whites with
59 Dodge Royal Lancer hub caps.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Did a little work at the local club meeting tonight. Sanded down mold lines, removed drip rails, re-scribed panel lines, fitted rims to tires and set the ride height.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

9/1/11 update, body in primer, still need to do more sanding on them pesky mold lines


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, hurricane irene rolled thru almost two weeks ago, but I don't think the rain got the memo, has been raining in MD all week. I have managed to do a few things, worked out the suspension and got the top painted. The flash brings out the metallic in the paint but the color is sooooo dark its hard to see without it. I think I may use the conni kit as well.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Finally a break in rain, got color and a light coat of clear to show the true colors, I may lower the rear a bit just to level things out, just requires some trimming of the rear wheel wells.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Got the ride height in check, the only thing I don't like is how the rear wheels locate, I'm gonna have to snip off the mounting tabs and slide the axle back a bit before gluing, still up in the air on the lake pipes. I did pick out an interior color, gm light sage. gonna be stock mostly, just going for a very mild custom.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> Got the ride height in check, the only thing I don't like is how the rear wheels locate, I'm gonna have to snip off the mounting tabs and slide the axle back a bit before gluing, still up in the air on the lake pipes. I did pick out an interior color, gm light sage. gonna be stock mostly, just going for a very mild custom.


nice!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Got the pipes on, body is just resting on frame, once secured the pipes will rest just under the rocker chrome.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

My score Saturday at the club meeting, both will get the artilaries, and be as low as possible


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Added a little color to the seats, pebble stone beige, had a tape issue so now I have to touch up the center of the seat.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

its a little costly...but use foil as tape bro! burnish it down, cut where you need to....should be perfect every time! colors came out nice though! i like the look of the car overall so far! lake pipes are nice!! maybe some cruiser skirts or stock fender skirts?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> its a little costly...but use foil as tape bro! burnish it down, cut where you need to....should be perfect every time! colors came out nice though! i like the look of the car overall so far! lake pipes are nice!! maybe some cruiser skirts or stock fender skirts?


I used a wide roll of tamiya tape, I tried to wipe off a nit of over spray while it was still slightly wet and reacted weird, all good now though. I got my package from scale dreams Thursday so Saturday I'm gonna get my foil on so I can finally wrap this one up.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bro, the 62 and the 58 are bad ass. Clean.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Decided to rebuild the hopper, got a low low show coming up on the 19th and I'd like to get it working right this time. Trying to use the kit suspension pieces too. Gonna get scale chains for the rear to keep from over extending. Still not sure about the front control arms, I wanna try to only run two motors (ho scale).


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Fresh clear on the 58, she's about 80 done now.


















Been plugging away on the switch controlled car. Going for clean movement not a hopper. Got some mini servos coming in the mail this week.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Spent this weekend trying to get the rc low in order, gotta finish modifying the servos and then wiring it up, this ones not gonna have an interior (cause I don't have a spare one) but its just something to play around with at the show next weekend. Big thanks to Jevries for the insight on how to mod and wire the servos, and to ART2ROLL for the insight on the working suspension design.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

All waxed up, ready to install chrome and finally wrap this one up


















Had to take the pic without the flash, used an old can of plastikote brand copper to green flip flop paint 
to give it a flake look.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

Lookin good up in here bro!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:wow: very nice......


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

still needs a little tweaking on the string length


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Down to the final assembly on the 58, waiting for the dash and headliner to dry. Did some test painting today. Found a few old cans of the plasti-kote flip flop paints. These are both the copper to green sprayed over the black base as required. Only difference is I topped coated one with killer cans brand lime green and the other with killer cans brand manderine orange. The orange I have planned for either a 63 impala or 80s caddy, the green I think will be going on a 59 or 60 impala.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

95% done, just need to paint the headliner and final assembly.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

She's finally done, Revell 1958 Impala. Painted hampstead green with a deep jewel green metallic top. Interior is a two tone light sage and gold combo. Stock wide whitewalls with 59 dodge lancer hubcaps. Not to crazy on this one just wanted a clean mild custom. Will print the tags when I get new ink.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

that 58 is dope


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 58 is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet man.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Very clean build!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

thanks fellas


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Next project, 53 Hudson Hornet, no idea on colors yet but I do know that it will have Replica and Miniatures of MD artillery wheels. So far I have cleaned up the mold lines and set the ride height in the rear, had to notch the frame and belly/driveshaft tunnel, not sure if the front will get this low yet though.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Got my wheels mocked up, Rep&Min's rims on the kit white walls, the tires that came with the rims were a tad too tall and skinny for my liking.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

where can i find a set of those artilarys?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

The address is on the picture up a little wayd or email Norman Veber dirrectlt at [email protected]


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

no website?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

No but he has a mail order catalog


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

still got a few details to add and some slight paint touch ups


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good Phil!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> Got my wheels mocked up, Rep&Min's rims on the kit white walls, the tires that came with the rims were a tad too tall and skinny for my liking.


there's a pretty cool lookin chop top resin of this one out


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats lookin' good Fam !!!!!!! Nice and CLEAN detail work. 



caprice on dz said:


> still got a few details to add and some slight paint touch ups


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> there's a pretty cool lookin chop top resin of this one out


keeping this one mild, kinda like the big bubble look


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

couldn't sleep so I shot some color. dupli-color bahama blue, the gray primer made it a little darker than it should have been. now I'm up in the air on the roof, do I go dupli-color silver flake or dark blue flake?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

blue metal flake top and light clear coat applied


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

those wheel really make that car stand out!!! you plan on leave'n them white?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Blue flake!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Gonna do blue with chrome caps, pobably the top color


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm diggin' it with the artilleries. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Still plugging away at it, flash and indoor lighting is messing with the colors. Did the seats in the same blue flake as the top then cleared them, trying to go for the metal flake vinyl look.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks badass!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It's comin' together quite nicely!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

caprice on dz said:


> Still plugging away at it, flash and indoor lighting is messing with the colors. Did the seats in the same blue flake as the top then cleared them, trying to go for the metal flake vinyl look.


:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

stock grille surround with a grille insert from 53 victoria cut down and recessed into the opening, ribbed bumper from Revell 49 Merc










stock grille surround with a grille insert from Revell 49 Merc as well as ribbed bumper

Might need to strip and respray this one, primer apparently had some issues and now there are numerous nicks where the paint came off.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean Hudson!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

In the home stretch now, just need to re-clear and polish, then final assembly. I know the roof chrome isn't accurate but I thought the big roof looked better with all that chrome.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro... Glad to see you're still doin the damn thing!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> In the home stretch now, just need to re-clear and polish, then final assembly. I know the roof chrome isn't accurate but I thought the big roof looked better with all that chrome.



Dude that looks good.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Looks good bro... Glad to see you're still doin the damn thing!





halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that looks good.


thanks for the comps fellas, been sidelined lately trying to get the 1:1 ready for summer but I need to finish this in time for NNL East on the 21st


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hudson looks cool i like the extra chrome on the top


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

This started out as buildoff (2 years ago I think), well life got in the way and it was never finished. Has gone thru a wheel and paint change since then. Body is VHT (brandname engine paint) gold metalflake, still up in the air on painting the hood gold or flat black. Wheels are new camaro, they are smudged right now but the chrome is good. Engine is a Ross Gibson 502tpi. Thinking black with gold inserts for the interior.


























Got this one from the homie Oscar Luna, HOK silver and I forget which purple


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick work!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

caprice on dz said:


> In the home stretch now, just need to re-clear and polish, then final assembly. I know the roof chrome isn't accurate but I thought the big roof looked better with all that chrome.


nice paint work


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Shiny


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

caprice on dz;1537889
[IMG said:


> http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g134/lowriderphil/1lowriders/60Impala/60-001.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the purple color on this one


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Siim123 said:


> Love the purple color on this one


its a tough color to truly capture in the sun, but a light sanding and polish and its ready to build, lately that's what I need to finish something


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


> This started out as buildoff (2 years ago I think), well life got in the way and it was never finished. Has gone thru a wheel and paint change since then. Body is VHT (brandname engine paint) gold metalflake, still up in the air on painting the hood gold or flat black. Wheels are new camaro, they are smudged right now but the chrome is good. Engine is a Ross Gibson 502tpi. Thinking black with gold inserts for the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pinche carritos are clean wey


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

What do you all think about the right height? Not sure if I should raise or lower it a hair










Early stages of the engine compartment, before I can sand and smooth it out I need to install some small braces on the underside.


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

hey caprice thank you for giving me the credit for the sixty the color is pink but with a charcoal gray base and a white snow pearl top


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

candilove said:


> hey caprice thank you for giving me the credit for the sixty the color is pink but with a charcoal gray base and a white snow pearl top


no problem bro, the one thing I cant stand is people that take credit for others work. Still up in the air about adding some franklin ink patterns to the roof


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

it needs something on the roof lol


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

finally took finished pics of the hudson


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

did a little paint testing today, found a new base coat I like for candy type paints
Labeled as steel on the can








but as you can see looks like a nice metalflake silver








L-R: Krylon metal-X red, duplicolor metalcast green and purple


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

_james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

REV. chuck said:


> _james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


:roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> _james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


and why the hell is this posted in my build thread?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

caprice on dz said:


> and why the hell is this posted in my build thread?


_james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey jackass, enough with the bullshit posting


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

caprice on dz said:


> Hey jackass, enough with the bullshit posting


_james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

caprice on dz said:


> did a little paint testing today, found a new base coat I like for candy type paints
> Labeled as steel on the can
> 
> 
> ...


 Wat up bro can u post a pic of that purple spray can?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat up bro can u post a pic of that purple spray can?


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds looking good up in here homie


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Screwing around tonight, just making something to have fun with at the local car club picnics and shows this summer

[video=facebook;3713751681225]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3713751681225[/video]


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> finally took finished pics of the hudson


hella clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> Screwing around tonight, just making something to have fun with at the local car club picnics and shows this summer
> 
> [video=facebook;3713751681225]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3713751681225[/video]


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Well, been awhile since I touched a model, been spending the summer playing with the 1:1 95 caprice














I still have the 79 glasshouse caddy in the works. I sprayed some dupli-color metalspeks silver and then a 
top coat of Killer Cans lime green. Gonna shoot the vinyl top probably in a darker green with matching interior, 
maybe with some white accents thrown in.














In wanting an oldschool feel I used the stock wire wheels with pegasus rings and 520s and the center cap from

a 59 impala for an old cross lace true ray look.


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Loving the glasshouse. And the 1:1 Caprice. :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

trying to make up my mind on stance, probably will go fully slammed. Also change the chrome rings to ones from the 70 impala kit.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Wasn't fully satisfied with the green, it needed a little something extra. Its hard to see but I shot some copper and green flakes on top.
Click on last picture for a quid vid.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Heavily trimmed down 65 Impala chassis, not 100% accurate but offers better detail then the promo chassis.









Since no one seemed interested in buying this one I'm just gonna build it. Tires and caddy saber-spoke wheels with bullet centers


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Picked this one up a few weeks ago from the Hawk, I was diggin the green but I managed to put a small nick in the trunk so my fix was some metalspeks silver. Gonna give the paint a few days to dry and spray the whole car with some dupli-color "mirage", I like to use it for a light flake/pearl look. I'll might have to look thru the Franklin Ink line for some nice patterns for the roof.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Cold as hell out but I sprayed the dupli-color clear effex top coat, need sunlight pics to really capture the effect


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

caprice on dz said:


>


Does this paint have flake in it ?


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Trikejustclownin said:


> Does this paint have flake in it ?


It lays down kinda like a candy, its made for giving chromed metal an anodized look. They make a silver base coat for it but I like to use it over a silver base for a cheap candy alternative.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

caprice on dz said:


> Cold as hell out but I sprayed the dupli-color clear effex top coat, need sunlight pics to really capture the effect


lookin good!!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looking for input, nosed up or laying frame? Either way that ass is staying on the ground.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

laying frame:nicoderm:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Layin fram. Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Haven't built much lately so I thought I'd share some come ups

picked this up for $40 shipped, clean and hardly and yellow, gonna build the EM-50 Urban Assault Vehicle from the movie "Stripes" someday, lol









Got this last week, gonna build a replica of 1 of 2 of my friends rides with it, just need to decide which one.









No pic but I scored 4 prewired two motor hoppin hydro chassis, I have locals who want hoppers built for them


----------

